# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Look, Think & Write

## Shpend Bengu

Te nderuar anetare te forumit
Po paraqes konceptin tim me te cilin jam paraqitur ne ekspoziten Marubi 2005.
Koncepti im eshte mbeshtetur ne teorine e  Hart Day Leavit dhe David A. Sohn, lidhur me imazhin.

_"Using pictures to stimulate thinking and improve your writing", eshte koncepti i tyre, realizuar ne librin "Look, Think & Write"_

Po ashtu po paraqes dhe konceptin e kuratorit italian Stefano Romano per ekspoziten Marubi 2005


_Fotografia është, pikësëpari, një mënyrë shikimi. Jo akti i të bërit.
Nuk ekziston një fotografi përfundimtare.
Susan Sontag


Një nga karakteristikat e shoqërisë sonë është superprodhimi i imazheve. Imazhe që vijnë çdo ditë, nga çdo anë e botës, përmes televizionit, internetit e normalisht edhe fotografisë, dhe që rrisin njohjen tonë të realitetit. Realiteti lind dhe strukturohet nga vetë imazhet. Ajo që njohim si reale është një  eksperiencë më përpara e parë se e jetuar. Masmediat e kanë shkurtuar, ose përshpejtuar, kohën që kemi në dispozicion për përvetësimin e informacionit, që është në përpjestim të zhdrejtë me sasinë e informacionit të transmetuar. Copëza, fragmente që i mbivendosen njëri-tjetrit duke shpërbërë, shumëzuar realitetin dhe mënyrat e shikimit të tij. Të përcaktosh dhe të strukturosh atë që ekziston si disa fragmente sjell në mënyrë të paevitueshme në dënimin e ideologjive, të parimeve unifikuese si demagogë dhe bartës të një varfërimi të kompleksitetit të botës bashkëkohore. Pra kompleksiteti është sinonim i fragmentarizimit, fragmentarizim i njohjes, e pikëpamjeve, e mënyrave dhe mjeteve shprehëse. Nëse ashtu siç shkruan Susan Sontag: Fotografia është, pikësëpari, një mënyrë shikimi. Jo akti i të bërit. mund të themi se fotografia është mënyra e të parit më bashkëkohore dhe komplekse, sepse është për nga natyra e saj fragmentare.
Në shoqërinë tonë, ku duket se lëvizja e ka tejkaluar imazhin fiks, gati si një metaforë e dëshirës për të mos u ndalur kurrë, e mohimit të vdekjes dhe e gjithçka që mbetet e palëvizshme; fografia ka akoma një rëndësi të madhe. Duket paradoksale, e megjithatë imazhi fiks përmban në vetvete të gjithë lëvizjen nga e cila është shkëputur. Fotografia na bën të shikojmë jo vetëm përtej kufinjve të saj fizikë, por edhe pertej kufinjve të saj kohorë; jemi ne vetë, ata që e ndërtojmë vazhdimin. Objektiviteti i mjetit sjell pra me vete edhe aftësinë e lindur të njeriut për ti dhënë kuptim asaj që sheh. Këto copëza, këto frame, shprehin momente të ndryshme njëri me tjetrin, por të parë në tërësinë e tyre përshkruajnë një realitet të pasuruar, sepse të shpërbërë, të shumëzuar, e parë nga njëqind, njëmijë pika pamjeje.

Fotografia e zgjedhur për Marubi 2005 është një fotografi që mund të përkufizohet si frame, sepse tregon për një fragment realiteti, ose sepse është nxjerrë direkt nga një video. Nuk është një ekspozitë fotografike në kuptimin klasik të fjalës, por një tërësi fragmentesh, të shkrepura me teknika të ndryshme, shprehje e kompleksitetit të temave, situatave dhe mjeteve të shoqërisë sonë.

Stefano Romano  Kurator_

Koncepti i Stefano Romanos duke u lidhur me teorine e  Hart Day Leavit dhe David A. Sohn per imazhin. me shtyu te marr pjese per here te pare pas 10 vjetesh ne nje aktivitet te tille ne Shqiperi.

Pres me kenaqesi komentet tuaja edhe pse nga une nuk duhet te prisni asnje lloj pergjigje. 

Duke shpresuar ne mos keqkuptime,
Me respekt SHpend Bengu

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Kete foto po e dergoj thjesht per te ilustruar me mire detajet qe ne imazhin e mesiperm, per aresye te formatit web nuk lejon shikimin e tyre.

----------


## peoples

Pershendetje Profesor Shpendi.


Ju pergezoj per projektin qe do te dergoni ne Tirane, dhe shpresoj te gjeni nje ambjent te hapur per fotot qe keni realizuar.
Nuk mund te them shume gjera per projektin tuaj, por shikohet nje lloj 'pamundesie per te shikuar larg, edhe pse nje realitet e mbushur me informacione te shumllojshme, por qe mungon plotesisht mendimi i kalimit te reales'.

Te me falni per mendimin modest qe shpreha ne lidhje me fotot qe shikova.

Suksese.

Shpresoj qe, po nuk e patet per pertese, mund edhe te na jepni ndonje pershtypje/informacion per nivelin e fotografise, sigurisht ne lidhje me punet qe jane parqitur ne ekpozite.

Faleminers.

----------


## Shpend Bengu

"Peoples"
Faleminderit per mesazhin.
Per sa i perket nivelit te fotografise ne Shqiperi nuk mund te te sqaroj thjeshte vetem me nje mesazh. 
Problemi i fotografise ne Shqiperi lidhet me te gjitha problemet e tjera qe kane Artet Vizive ne pergjithesi. Ato jane te shumta dhe une me keqardhje ve re qe situata vlen shume per te deshiruar. 
Peoples, une nuk ndodhem ne Shqiperi. Te gjitha lajmet per Shqiperine i marr nepermjet te ashtuquajturave "gazeta shqiptare" ne  internet, Forumit si dhe bisedave telefonike me miqte e mi.
Une nuk kam pare asnje punim tjeter perveç nje fotoje te nje mikut tim qe me duket se ben pjese ne Forum.

Ne kete ekspozite une nuk doja te futesha ne kunkurim por thjesht te jepja nje mesazh per gjendjen aktuale te Shqiperise e veçanerisht te kutures shqiptare...

Vepren time une e kam titulluar "PORTA E....".

Per te realizuar kete koncept me ka ngacmuar shume tregimi i te madhit Edgar Allan Poe, te cilin po e postoj jo vetem per ty por edhe per ata qe ndoshta nuk e kane lexuar. Ne perkthim ka disa difekte te vogla por mua me intereson mesazhi, per te kuptuar jo vetem simbolin e "Murtajes se Kuqe", por edhe simbolin e "Princit Prospero" dhe portes se tij.



*
EDGAR ALLAN POE
(1809-1849)
Maska e Murtajës së Kuqe*

    "Murtaja e Kuqe" kishte kohë që shkretonte vendin. Asnjëherë s'kishte rënë epidemi më fatale, më e neveritshme. Rruga e mundimeve dhe damka e saj ishte gjaku  kuqëlimì dhe llahtaria e gjakut. Të zinin dhembje therëse, marramendje të befta e më pas, shpërthim gjaku nga poret, me shpërbërje të trupit. Njollat e përskuqura mbi trup, e në veçanti në fytyrën e viktimës, ishin shenja e sëmundjes, që ia zinte rrugën ndihmës dhe simpatisë së njerëzisë. Dhe nga shenja e parë, te përparimi dhe përfundinni i sëmundies, s'kalonte më shumë se gjysmë ore.
  Ama princ Prosperoja mbetej i lumtur, sfidues dhe i mençur. Kur zotërimeve të tij iu përgjysmua popullsia, ai thirrì në pallat një mijë shokë të giallë e gazmorë, ndër fisnikë e dama të oborrit, e me këta u mby11, në vetmi të plotë, në një nga manastiret e tij të fortifikuara. Ky ish një ndërtim gjigant dhe madhështor, vepër e vetë shijes ekscentrike, por prapë lartësisht aristokratike, të Princit. Një mur i fortë e i lartë e qarkonte. E ky mur dyert i kishte te hekurta. Oborrtarët, sapo hynë, sollën kudhra, furra e çekanë, dhe salduan drynat. Ata vendosën të bllokonin hyrjen, madje edhe daljen, për shpërthimet e dëshpërimit nga jashtë a të orgjisë nga brenda. Dhe manastiri ishte furnizuar si duhet. Me këto masa, oborrtarët mendonin të  sfidonin epideminë. Bota jashtë le të bënte ç'të donte, Ndërkohë, ishte budallallëk të dëshpëroheshe, ishte budallallëk të mendoje. Princi kishte menduar për çdo lloj qejfi. Kishte palaço, kishte pehlivanë,  kishte balerina, kishte muzikantë, ishte Bukuria, ishte edhe alkooli, Të gjitha, bashkë me sigurinë, ishin brenda. Jashtë ishte "Murtaja e Kuqe".
   Andej nga fundi i muajit të pestë a të giashtë që kur hynë, e në çastin kur epidemia jashtë bënte kërdinë, princ Prosperoja na i dëfreu të një mijë miqtë e tij në një ballo me maska të një madhështie të paarritshme. Ishte një skenë epshndjellëse kjo maskaradë. Por, së pari, lermëni t'ju tregoj për dhomat ku ajo u bë. Ato ishin shtatë  një suitë perandorake. 
 Sidoqoftë, në shumë pallate, këto lloj suitash formojnë një varg të drejtë, e dvert tërhiqen deri në fund, e pamja e përgjithshme nga salla zor se pengohet. Por këtu puna ndryshonte, siç dhe duhej pritur, nga trilli i dukës për të pazakontën, Apartamentet ishin renditur aq çrregullisht, saqë pamja mund të kapte niëkohësisht veç pak më shumë se një ndarje. Çdo njëzet tridhjetë metra kishte një kthesë të fortë, e në çdo kthesë, një efekt të ri. Si majtas, ashtu edhe djathtas, në mes të çdo muri, një dritare e gjatë dhe e ngushtë gotike shihte në një korridor qorr, që ndiqte gjarpërimet e suitës. Këto dritare qenë me qelq të ngjyrosur, me një ngjyrë që i shkonte nuancës mbizotëruese të zbukurimeve të dhomës ku binin. Më lindorja, p.sh., ishte blu, dhe blu të gjalla i kishte dhe dritaret. E dyta dhomë ishte e purpurt me omamente e tapiceri, të purpurt i kishte dhe xhamat. E treta qe tërësisht jeshile, po ashtu dhe dritaret. E katërta qe mobiluar e ndriçuar në të portokalltë   e pesta me te bardhë   e gjashta vjollcë. Apartamenti i shtatë ishte veshur plotësisht me tapiceri kadifeje të zezë, që mbulonte tavan e mure dhe binte me palë të rënda mbi një qilim prej së njëjtës copë e ngjyrë. Veçse në këtë dhomë ngjyra e dritareve stononte me zbukurimet. Xhamat këtu ishin të përskuqur   me ngjyrë gjaku të mpiksur. Dhe në asnjë nga të shtatë ndarjet s'kishte llambë, as sbandan, mes tërë atyre zbukurimeve të florinjta që ishin hedhur lart e poshtë ose që varesbin nga tavani. Drita në vargun, suitën e dhomave nuk buronte nga asnjë llambë, nga asnië kandil. Në korridoret pranë suitës qëndronin, përballë çdo dritareje, trekëmbësha të rëndë, kurorëzuar me flakë beku, që projektonin rrezet përmes qelqit të ngjyrosur, e kështu ndriçonin fort dhomën. Dhe krijoheshin shumë e shumë iluzione të çuditshme, fantastike. Por në dhomën perëndimore, në atë të zezën, efekti i dritës së zjarrit që vërshonte mbi veshjet e errësuara mes xhamave të përgjakur, ishte fare i llahtarshëm dhe u impononte një pamje aq të tmerruar fytyrave të atyre që hynin, saqë të paktë ishin ata të ftuar që guxonin të shkelnin aty.
  Kjo e ndarë kishte, pranë murit perëndimor, një sahat gjigant ebani. Lavjerrësi i tij lëkundej lart e poshtë me një  kumbim të mbytur, të rëndë e monoton; kur akrepi i minutave bente një qarkulljm të plotë në fushë dhe duhej të binte ora, nga musbkëritë e tunxhta të sahatit buronte një tingull i qartë, i lartë, i thellë dhe tepër melodioz, por me një notë e timbër aq të veçantë, saqë në çdo orëkalim, muzjkantët e orkestrës ishin të detyruar të ndalnin momentalisht punën e tyre, për t'i vënë veshin tingullit; dhe, të detyruar, vallëzuesit pushonin lëvizjet; në gjithë mbrëmjen gazmore bëhej nië pështjellim i shkurtër; dhe, ndërsa ding dongu i sahatit dëgjohej ende, më të dehurit zbehesbin dhe më të moshuarit kalonin dorën mbi ballë, si të ëndërronin a të meditonin. Megjithatë, kur jehonat pushonin tërësisht, një e qeshur e lehtë njëherësh përfshinte mbrëmjen; muzikantët shìhnin njëri tjetrin dhe buzëqeshnin, ndofta për nervozizmin a budallallëkun e tyre, dhe me pëshpëritje i betoheshin njëri-tjetrit se në orën pasardhëse rënia e sahatit s'do t'i emociononte më; pastaj, pas një  intervali gjashtëdhjetëminutash (te cilat përfshijnë tre mijë e gjashtëqind sekonda të kohës që fluturon) vinte prapë rënia e sahatit, bashkë me pështjellimin, tronditien dhe meditimin e mëparshëm.
   Ama, pavarësisht nga të gjitha këto, ky qe një dëfrim gazmor e madhështor. Shijet o dukës ishin vërtet speciale. Ai kishte finese piktori për ngiyrat dhe efektet. Ai e përbuzte dekorin thjesht të modës. Planet e tìj ishin të guximshnie dhe të flakta dhe krijimet i shndritnin me një shkëlqim barbar. Kishte ca që e mendonin të çmendur, pasuesit e tij e dinin që ai s'ishte i tillë. Por ama, duhej ta dëgjoje, ta shihje e ta prekje për të qenë i sigurt që ai nuk ishte i tillë.
  Ai kishte qenë ideatori dhe realizuesi i pjesës më të madhe të zbukurinieve të zmontueshme të të shtatë dhomave me rastin e kësaj grande fete: shija e tij udhëzuese u kishte dhënë frymë të maskuarve. Vërtet, maskat ishin groteske. Kishte tepër shkëlqim, përshkënditje, kripë e fantastikë  tepër prej saj që kemì parë te 'Hernani". Kishte figura arabeskore me gjymtyrë të zhdimensionuara, me kënde të shformuara.
   Kishte haluçinacione delirante, si ato të të çmendurve. Kishte shumë nga e bukura, nga e pangopura, nga e pazakonta, diçka nga e tmerrshmja, dhe jo pak nga ajo që mund të shkaktojë neveri. Andej këtej nëpër shtatë dhomat parakalonte realisht një turmë ëndrrash. Dhe këto ëndrra gjarpëronin brenda dhe përreth, duke u nuancuar nga dhomat dhe duke bërë që nmzika e çmendur e orkestrës të dëgjohej si jehonë e hapave të tyre. Dhe ja, tani sahati i ebantë bie, ai ndodhet në hollin e kadifenjtë. Dhe atëherë, për një çast, giithçka hesht, gjjthçka rresht, veç zërit të sahatit. Ëndrrat ngrijnë aty ku i zuri. Por jehona e ding dongut davaritet   ajo veç për një çast vazhdoi   dhe një qeshje e lehtë, gjysmë e mbytur pluskon pas tyre, pas ikjes së tvre. Dhe ja përsëri muzika frvhet, dhe ëndrrat ngjallen, gjarpërojnë lart e poshtë më gëzueshëm se përherë, nuancuar nga dritaret shumëngjyrëshe prej ku rrjedhin rrezet e trekëmbëshave. Por tani, në më perëndimoren dhomë të të shtatave, ska valltarë të maskuar që guxojnë të hyjnë, se nata po shkon, mes xhamave të përgjakur rrjedh një dritë me e kuqe; e zeza e veshjeve të përzishme të dhomës nga tmerri të shtang; dhe atij që me këmbë shkel qilimin e përzishëm, sahati i ebantë aty pranë i komunikon një thirrje të mbvtur, më solemne e më të rëndë sesa ajo që arrin në veshët c atyre që u jepen kënaqësive më të largëta të apartamenteve të tjera.
  Dhe këto apartamente qenë plot e përplot, në to rrihte ethshëm pulsi i jetës. Dhe orgjia vazhdoi stuhishëm derisa, së fundi, sahati filloi tingëllimin e mesnatës. Dhe atëherë muzika pushoi, siç ju kam thënë; kërcimet ndaluan dhe një pushim i tronditur i gjithçkaje, si dhe më parë, ndodhi. Ama tani sahati duhet tè kumbonte dymbëdhjetë herë, e prandaj ngjau që me shumë mundim u zvarrit (se pati kohë) në meditimet e mendimtarëve orgjiakë. Dhe prandaj ndoshta ndodhi që, para se jehonat e fundit të kumbimit të fundit të mbyteshin në heshtje, shumë individë në turmë patën kohë të diktonin praninë e një figure të maskuar që s'kishte tërhequr vëmendjen e askujt më parë. Dhe, pasi thashethemnaja për këtë prani tè re o përhap me pëshpëritje, nga e gjithë shoqëria na buroi një zhurmë, nje mërmëritje mosmiratimi dhe habie   e, përfundimisht, tmerri, llahtarie e përçmimi.
   Natyrisht, në një mbledhje fantazmash si ajo që ju pikturova, këtë ndjenjë mund la nxitë vetëm një pamje fare e pazakontë. Se vërtet, liçensa e maskaradës atë mbrëmje ishte pothuajse e pakufizuar, por figura në fjalë ishte bërë më katolike se papa, ajo i kishte kaluar madje dhe kufjltë e dekorit të papërcaktuar të priricit. Ka tela, edhe në zemrat më të pandijshme, që s'mund të preken pa shkaktuar emocion. Edhe tek të  dalurit fare, për të cilët jeta dhe vdekja  s'janë  veç tallje, ka punë me të cilat s'mund te tallesh. Seriozisht tani të gjjthë të ftuarit e ndien thellë se në kostumin dhe në qëndrimin e të panjohurit nuk kishte as zgjuarsi, as edukatë. Figura qe e gjatë dhe e hollë, e perçosur nga koka te këmbet me qefinin e të vdekurit. Maska që fshihte fytyrën, ishte aq e ngjashme me një fytyrë kufome, saqë edhe vëzhgimi më i hollësishëm do ta kishte pasur të vështirë të zbulonte mashtrimin. E megjithatë, kjo mund të durohej, në mos edhe të miratohej, nga orgjiakët e përdalë përreth. Por mumja kishte pamjen e të vdekurit nga Murtaja e Kuqe. Veshja e saj qe e niollosur me gjak dhe balli i saj i gjerë, si dhe të gjitha tiparet e fytvrës, ishin pikluar me tmerrin e pergjakur.
 Kur princ Prosperos i zunë sytë këtë pamje spektrale (fantazmë) (e cila, me nje lëvizje rëndë rëndë e solemne, si të deshte ta luante me mirë rolin, endej mes vallëzuesve), ai kaloi në konvulsion, në një dridhje të përgjithshme tmerri a neverie; por prapë, një çast më vonë, fytyra iu skuq nga tërbimi.
  "Kush guxon,   pyeti ai i ngjirur oborrtarët që i rrinin pranë   kush guxon të na fyejë me këtë përqeshje blasfemie? Kapeni, demaskojeni, që ta dimë kë do të varim me lindjen e diellit, andej nga fortifikimet".
   Princ Prosperoja këto fjalë i tha në dhomën lindore, ose blu, ku edhe po rrinte ndërkohë. Ato kumbuan në të gjitha dhomat me zë të lartë e te qartë, se princi ishte burrë guximtar dhe i fortë fizikisht, dhe muzika kishte heshtur me shenjën e tij.
   Në dhomën blu rrinte princi, me një grup oborrtarësh të zbehur pranë tjj. Në fillim, ndërsa ai fliste, ndodhi një lëvizje e lehtë e këtij grupi në drejtlm të ndërhyrësit, i cili gjithashtu ishte pranë, por që tani, me më hap të vendosur dhe solemn iu afrua folësit. Për shkak të një arë nderimi të paemër, që mjeshtëria e mumjes kishte frymëzuar në të gjithë të ftuarit, askush nuk guxoi të ngrejë dorë dhe ta kapë; dhe kështu, e papenguar nga askush, Mumja kaloi vetëm një metër pranë figurës së princit, ndërsa turma e madhe e njerëzve, me një impuls të vetëm, o tkurr nga qendrat e dhomave për anash mureve. Ajo hapi rrugën pandalshëm (dhe me të njëjtin hap solemm e të matur që e kishte dalluar që në fillim, kaloi mes dbomës blu për tek e purpurta   nga e purpurta te jeshilja   nga jeshilja te portokalli   nga kjo te e bardha dhe madje te vjollca, para se të bëhej një lëvizje e vendosur për ta arrestuar. Atëherë ama, princ Prosperoja, duke u çmendur nga tërbimi dhe nga turpi për burracakësinë e tii kalimtare, o sul me ngut përmes gjashtë dhomave, pavarësisht se askush nuk e ndoqi nga pas, për shkak të një frike vdekjeje që i kjshte mbërthyer të gjithë. Princi kishte zhveshur e mbante lart një kamë dhe iu afrua me vrull një metër a një metër e gjysmë figurës që po tërhiqej, ndërsa kjo e fundit, pasi arriti fundin e apartamentit të kadifenjtë, u kthye befas dhe përballoi ndjekësin. U dëgjua me britmë e mprehtë dhe kama ra duke shkëlqyer mbi qilimin e zi, mbi te cilin një çast më vonë ra i vdekur dhe princ Prosperoja. Atëherë, me guximin e të dëshpëruarit, një grumbull orgjiakësh o sul në apartamentin e zi dhe, pasi e mbërthyen mumjen, figura e gjatè e së cìlës qëndronte drejt në këmbë e palëvizur përbrenda hijes së sahatit të ebantë, ranë në grahmat e një tmerri te patreguar, kur panë se qefini dhe maska e kufomës nuk përmbanin asgjë brenda.

 Tani e vunë re praninë e Murtajës së Kuqe. Ajo kishte hyrë si hajduti natën. Dhe një nga nje ranë orgjiakët në sallat e përgjakura të orgjisë së tyre, dhe secili vdiq në pozicionin e dëshpëruar të rënies së tij. Dhe jeta e sahatit pushoi me mbarimin e gaztorit të fundit dhe flakët e trekëmbëshave e dhanë frymën e fundit. Dhe Errësira, Kalbja dhe Murtaja e Kuqe sunduan mbi giithçka pa kufi.


Përkthim  nga Lluka Qafoku 
                  1999


*Peoples, po te dergoj kete linkun lidhur me mjeshtrat e fotografise*  
http://masters-of-photography.com/

Me respekt

Shjpend Bengu

----------


## peoples

Lexova pjesen. Shume energji dhe force. Une nuk e njoh Poe, skam lexuar ndonje gje nga ai, por mendoj se do te gjej mundesine te kem ndonje liber te tij.

Gjendja e kultures dhe ne veçanti e arteve vizive ne Shqiperi, eshte normale qe nuk mund te sqarohe me nje mesazh, por nuk do te mjaftonte as edhe nje bisede. Shqiperia eshte ne tranzicion, pasi ne bote, ne kohen qe ne kalonim nen regjimin e eger dhe masakrues te komunisteve, qe sot akoma terheqin vemendjen me politzimin e kultures dhe te çdo pjese te realitetit te Shqiperise, ndodhnin shume levizje, dhe medoj qe ju i njihni me mire se une. 

Ne vitin 1998, ne shtator, per konkursi e pranimit ne Akademine e Arteve ne Tirane, ne kohen qe po tregonim pikturat komisionit ne hollin e Akademise, provimi na u nderpre dhe na u komunikua qe duhet te linim ndertesen dhe te strehoeshim ne ndonje vend me te sigurt sepse tanku ndodhet perballe presidences dhe automatiku kishte filluar nje kenge "befasuese" per te gjithe ne qe ishim te pajisur me lapsa dhe letra te bardha dhe nje çertifikate e gjendjes civile, e cila vertetonte se ishim ne, dhe qe mund te paraqisnim punet tona qe ishin firmosur po nga ne. Sikur te kisha pasur nje aparat fotografik, apo nje kamera per te filmuar ate moment...Ja pra, çfare i servirej nje brezi te ri, qe mendonte te krijonte dhe te jepej i teri per fushen e magjishme dhe te pakontrollueshme te Artit viziv. Tanku, automatiku. Egersia dhe tmerri. Politika dhe injoranca.

Keto jane momentet e fundit qe me lidhin me Shqiperine, pasi pas nje muaji, nje shkolle e Arteve te Bukura ne Firence, me pranoi; keshtu, ne portin e Durresit, nje anije me mori dhe me deergoi ne nje tjeter vend, te huaj.

Arti ne Shqiperi eshte mbase ne nje periudhe te veshtire? Nuk mendoj pasi aty po pergatiten ekspozita dhe bienale, dhe ka shume artiste te rinj qe tregojne dhe ato se mund te jene ne nje nivel me artiste qe mbushin çdo dite faqet e revistave profesionale dhe sitet e galerive, megjithe pamundesine per te udhetuar apo per te pasur nje vleresim me te "drrejte". Nje artist qe jeton sot ne Shqiperi, per te dale dhe shikuar se çfare bejne koleget e tij ne Europe apo ne bote, duhet te presi vendimin e nje ambasade...Ndersa deputetet apo tregtaret, dalin pa asnje lloj problemi. Dhe te tilla raste ka plot.

Eshte gje  e mire qe organizohen te tilla organizime dhe qe ka njerez te afte si kuratori E.Muka, por nuk mjafton. Ju e njihni me mire Edin, pasi e keni pasur dhe koleg ne Akademi. 
Mendoj se nuk ka shume shikueshmeri, dhe gazetat shqiptare, tregojne me se mire varferine intelektuale, te personave qe merren me faqet e kultures. Neper gazeta, kerkoj çdo here faqen kulturore, por rrembehem pas titujve politike, sociale dhe ekonomike, si perfundim klikoj te kryqi ne te djathten time dhe, faqja u mbyll. Atehere hidhem ne google dhe shikoj gjera me te qarta, siç edhe bera me sitin qe ju me derguat. Ju falemners.

Une nuk jam ne Itali, po te isha do te kisha pasur shume deshire t'ju takoja dhe besoj se do t'a gjej nje te tille mundesi.

U zgjata pak, por ishte nje pjese e jetes time, qe me ka lene shume shije te hidhur, e transformuar, natyrisht, ne energji.

Me ndihmen e Fioralbes, kam vendosur nje imazh qe eshte nje pikture e imja. Eshte e vitit 2002. Nder te fundit qe kam bere, pas asaj nuk kam vazhduar me te pikturoj per shume mungesa dhe pakorrektesi mendimesh. Por, piktura eshte e mrekullueshme.

----------


## Shpend Bengu

"Peoples"
Me beri shume pershtypje kjo fraze ne mesazhine tend

*"perballe presidences dhe automatiku kishte filluar nje kenge "befasuese*"

Une kam kohe qe po pergatis nje material mbi perdorimin e simboleve ne Shqiperi.
E kam shume te qarte se çfare mund te provoje çdo njeri normal e aq me teper nje artist ne situata te tilla.
Une personalisht kam pare dhe provuar shume here me keq. 
Le te kthehemi tek fraza qe me beri pershtypje.
*"perballe presidences dhe automatiku kishte filluar nje kenge "befasuese*"
Per 50 vjet shqiptaret kane uleritur, kane çjerre fytin e tyre e malet me parrullen e tmerrshme ..... PPSH. 
Provo dhe kerko ne Google tek Immagini : *History of PPSH*  dhe pastaj kujto kengen qe ua mesonin dhe bebeve:
- _ne njeren dore armen Atdheun e mbrojme dhe ne tjetren kazmen Atdheun ndertojme-_
Historia gjate ketyre viteve tregoi qe arma qe quhet PPSH (Prodhim Rus qe do ta gjesh ne google) nuk luajti rolin e mbrojtjes per te asgjesimit.  

Ndersa sa per simbolin tjeter qe eshte kazma, nuk dua qe te zgjatem. Sapo e kujtoj kete simbol te ndyre, te marre nga revolucinaret franceze e me pas ata ruse qe donin ti vinin kazmen botes per te krijuar nje te re, qe s'eshte gje tjeter veçse simbol i varrmihesit, me dalin parasysh vetem varret qe per nje peridhe tek ne u shtuan shume, si dhe gjendja e sotme e tere gjendjes ekonomike te Shqiperise. 

Peoples, Imagjino sa vepra arti dhe artiste jane dekoruar dhe vleresuar per te hyjnizuar te tilla simbole... qe nuk po i ndahen akoma dhe sot shqiptareve.

Jo me kot ne gjuhen shqipe kur duan te trgojne per fundin e nje njeriu thuhet: I vuri kazmen vetes, i vuri kazmen familjes, i vuri kazmen Atdheut. etj etj.

Me fal qe u zgjate por ajo fraza jote me beri te ragoj ne kete menyre. E permenda qe kam pare dhe hequr shume me keq. (te shkuara te paharruara)

Por le tekthehemi tek arti. Nese je ne Firence mos harro te besh nje vizite ne Palazzo Spinelli degen e te cilit nuk munda ta hap dot ne Tirane kur kendonin automatiket.


Te pershendes
Shpendi

----------

